# Overfeeding red bellies?



## billthomason (Feb 12, 2003)

Quick question for everyone. I have two baby red bellies and i've been feeding them pretty good. I'm just curious, and I'm pretty sure I have it right, but do their red bellies show better when they eat a lot and their guts get full? I've noticed after they eat a healthy amount of food that their stomach gets red on the bottom. I'm hoping this is just how their bellies show up and they're not bleeding internally from overfeeding  Cuz that would be a whoops on my part. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks. Oh yeah, they're an inch long. And eating like machines.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to feeding a nutrition


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

When my caribas was done eathing there stomach looked like there was tumor. There stomach was huge, looked all deformed. What you describing sounds normal.

Welcome to board.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the board ... i would recomend that you get another red for them... keeping 2 will cause the stronger one to pick on the weaker one most likly
colours can thrive in your RBP's if they feel satisfyed, or are happy ... usually giving them a nice meal makes them happy, so to answer your question in a way "yes" this is normal, but also many other possible factors. More liky what i have mentioned is the case though


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the board ... i would recomend that you get another red for them... keeping 2 will cause the stronger one to pick on the weaker one most likly
colours can thrive in your RBP's if they feel satisfyed, or are happy ... usually giving them a nice meal makes them happy, so to answer your question in a way "yes" this is normal, but also many other possible factors. More liky what i have mentioned is the case though


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome to the board ... i would recomend that you get another red for them... keeping 2 will cause the stronger one to pick on the weaker one most likly
colours can thrive in your RBP's if they feel satisfyed, or are happy ... usually giving them a nice meal makes them happy, so to answer your question in a way "yes" this is normal, but also many other possible factors. More liky what i have mentioned is the case though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Welcome to the board ... i would recomend that you get another red for them... keeping 2 will cause the stronger one to pick on the weaker one most likly
> colours can thrive in your RBP's if they feel satisfyed, or are happy ... usually giving them a nice meal makes them happy, so to answer your question in a way "yes" this is normal, but also many other possible factors. More liky what i have mentioned is the case though





SnowCichlid said:


> Welcome to the board ... i would recomend that you get another red for them... keeping 2 will cause the stronger one to pick on the weaker one most likly
> colours can thrive in your RBP's if they feel satisfyed, or are happy ... usually giving them a nice meal makes them happy, so to answer your question in a way "yes" this is normal, but also many other possible factors. More liky what i have mentioned is the case though





SnowCichlid said:


> Welcome to the board ... i would recomend that you get another red for them... keeping 2 will cause the stronger one to pick on the weaker one most likly
> colours can thrive in your RBP's if they feel satisfyed, or are happy ... usually giving them a nice meal makes them happy, so to answer your question in a way "yes" this is normal, but also many other possible factors. More liky what i have mentioned is the case though


WTF?
Post whore tendencies, Snow :laugh:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey I do not know how that happened....the only thing I can think of is when last nite i was on this site and it was giving me some error problems...







... please delete them as they are just replicas of the first message ... sorry about that guys... DID not mean to duplicate them if i did so


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No worries, I was just kidding :laughlong:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

don't worry about overfeeding, the only problem is bad water quailty, so if you regularly do water changes you should be fine.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont like overfeeding it makes them lazy and is detrimental to water conditions ,when young upto @ 5'' twice a day but not full feeds and after 5'' one full feed every other day ,it does make them look for food and be more active ,also makes sure all food in tank is eaten ,always feed at @ same time each feed .each to their own really though


----------

